# Middle name to go with Spencer.......



## butterflybell

Hi, After going through the whole of the pregnancy so far with our minds set that our little boy to be's name was going to be : Finley Spencer, I am now leaning towards actually using Spencer as his first name, but am finding it really hard to find a middle name that flows nicely with it. The only name is quite like is Spencer James at the moment, but would really like to be inspired. Our surname is Davey. So no middle names beginning with T otherwise his initials would be STD! I am open to all things creative and before people suggest using a family members name is honoue etc, Spencer already is the name in honour.
Thanks in advance for your help ladies x


----------



## TempleOfFive

I immediately thought Spencer William, but I guess it depends on your surname if all names will sound good together.


----------



## Sapphire83

Going by sound, I would personally want to avoid a middle name that has two syllables as both first name and surname have two.

Spencer Cole
Spencer Paul
Spencer Dean
Spencer Luke
Spencer Frederick
Spencer Gabriel


----------



## Embovstar

My nephew is Spencer and his middle name is Luke.

Nicola xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Personally I LOVE the name Finley, so my first thought was why not just switch em around :) 

Spencer Finley! :cloud9:


----------



## laurablu42

Spencer lee X


----------

